
After Universal Basic Income, the Flood - bambax
https://medium.com/@simon.sarris/after-universal-basic-income-the-flood-217db9889c07
======
steanne
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15529236](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15529236)

